# Are green peas of any value to bees?



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Starting to see more and more farmers in North Dakota growing edible green peas. I hunt is Saskatchewan each fall and geese go nuts over the peas. Any of the members here have any experience with the value of peas to bees? Nice to see a little diversity in our mostly corn/soybean landscape.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Chip we have green peas, and snap beans in our garden every year. I have never seen a bee on them.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Just my luck; guess my 'benefit' will be goose hunting in pea fields. They sure love em'


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Peas all around me and never seen a bee on them. Bumble bees work them but not honeybees.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

You'd think that field of white would yeild something but I get nothing here from peas either


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

It's my understanding the flower structure prevents bees from accessing flower parts to collect nectar and pollen


----------



## Beavo (Apr 25, 2016)

How do peas pollinate?
Most legumes require insect/ bees pollination, soya beans, Lucerne, faba beans etc,


----------



## Beavo (Apr 25, 2016)

Ask professor google, they self pollinate before the flower really opens.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Beavo said:


> How do peas pollinate?
> Most legumes require insect/ bees pollination, soya beans, Lucerne, faba beans etc,


No they don't, but they help


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

My bees don't work the green peas or even the green beans.
The nectar value is just too low that they prefer the other flowering veggies.


----------

